# Hello :) Want to make Aloe Juice Thicker



## Beehindblueyes (Jul 5, 2012)

I found this forum while I was looking for a way to make Aloe Vera Juice thicker. I'm not sure where to post that question so I thought I would start here. I am thinking of using it this way instead of buying it as a gel or lotion in the stores. Also, I am wondering where to buy pure Aloe juice, I've seen it in supermarkets but I've never really looked to see if it's pure. 

Thanks for any help 

BBE


----------



## Hazel (Jul 5, 2012)

*Re: Hello *

Welcome to the forum! Are you a Who fan?   

I've bought Fruit of the Earth Aloe Vera Juice at WalMart but it does have preservatives recommended for food in it. The ingredients on the label are Organic Aloe Vera Gel, Citric Acid, Sodium Benzoate and it does say it's 99.8% Aloe. It also has a tag on it which says "It's different because it's pure". I've used it in soap and lotions and haven't had any problems.  I'm not sure if you can find Aloe juice without some type of preservative in it. You could check in a heath food store for it.

As to making the juice thicker, you could try xanthan gum or sodium carbomer. I'm sure there are other products you can use but these are the only two I could think of right now.

http://www.lotioncrafter.com/xanthan-gum-clear.html
http://www.lotioncrafter.com/sodium-car ... bomer.html

I'm going to move your topic to the Bath and Body Forum since this post may be helpful for other people.


----------



## Lindy (Jul 6, 2012)

Another great thickener is Crothix... I love that stuff.....


----------



## ToniD (Jul 6, 2012)

I get my aloe at a health food store.  It sounds like what hazel uses, except it's a gel thickened with xanthan gum--just to say that xanthan gum works well  It does have potassium sorbate, asprbic acid and citric acid.   But other than that it is full strength  aloe.   Its from aloeverafarms.com    It has to be kept in the fridge once opened.  

You can get freeze dried aloe at herbarie or lotioncrafter.  Since it comes dried it does not need a preservative, but of course you would have to add one when you make whatever you are making.

Lindy, correct me if I am wrong.   Doesn't crothix just work for surfactant products?


----------



## Beehindblueyes (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Hello *



			
				Hazel said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum! Are you a Who fan?
> 
> I've bought Fruit of the Earth Aloe Vera Juice at WalMart but it does have preservatives recommended for food in it. The ingredients on the label are Organic Aloe Vera Gel, Citric Acid, Sodium Benzoate and it does say it's 99.8% Aloe. It also has a tag on it which says "It's different because it's pure". I've used it in soap and lotions and haven't had any problems.  I'm not sure if you can find Aloe juice without some type of preservative in it. You could check in a heath food store for it.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the welcome and your answer. Yes, I am a WHO fan and I have blue eyes so I thought it would be a cute name 

I have Fruit of the Earth Aloe Vera Gel that I use for sun burns but I read somewhere that you can use it on your hair to make it softer. I wasn't really thinking about using it as a soap but the idea is interesting. I wonder if I can make the Fruit of the Earth Aloe Gel thinner and just use that. 
Thanks for putting this in the right forum, I wasn't sure where to put it.


----------



## Beehindblueyes (Jul 6, 2012)

ToniD said:
			
		

> I get my aloe at a health food store.  It sounds like what hazel uses, except it's a gel thickened with xanthan gum--just to say that xanthan gum works well  It does have potassium sorbate, asprbic acid and citric acid.   But other than that it is full strength  aloe.   Its from aloeverafarms.com    It has to be kept in the fridge once opened.
> 
> You can get freeze dried aloe at herbarie or lotioncrafter.  Since it comes dried it does not need a preservative, but of course you would have to add one when you make whatever you are making.
> 
> Lindy, correct me if I am wrong.   Doesn't crothix just work for surfactant products?



Thanks for the info. I guess maybe the bottled Aloe, no matter how pure, still needs some preservatives in it or it would go bad sooner or later.I did buy a small bottle of Aloe Juice from the supermarket, that was what I was thinking of making thicker. Maybe I'll just try it out as it is and see what happens. I'm thinking it will be sticky though, so maybe I should put it on before bed and put a towel over the pillow? I'm just tossing idea's around.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 6, 2012)

*Re: Hello *

No problem about where you originally posted it. But I just thought more people would see it in this forum.   

I don't know why you couldn't just use the gel on your hair. You could try a small amount and add a little water to it to thin it out. I'd be interested in hearing if it works for you.

Kind of off topic - I met John Entwistle years ago (back in the 90s when he was doing the Left for Dead tour) and he was incredibly nice. It was hard to believe - here's this famous musician and he was talking to me! My sister said later it didn't surprise her. She said we had the same sense of humor.


----------



## Beehindblueyes (Jul 6, 2012)

Hazel, I would love to meet Roger or Pete. I've been to many concerts but most were at Madison Square Garden in NYC and it's hard to get close enough to meet them there. I am very into Southern Rock too and I've met many of those guys because they tend to play in smaller places and I have friends in a band that used to open for some of the bigger names.  Back onto topic  I will let you know what I decide to do and how it turns out.


----------



## Hazel (Jul 6, 2012)

He was on tour with his band and was playing at bar in a city near where I live. That's the only reason I even got close to him. I'd seen the Who in some bigger arenas and there was never a chance of meeting any of them among the huge crowds.

Back on topic - okay! Good luck with the aloe experiment.


----------

